# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - Asus , Samsung , LG , Huawei - World First Models !!!

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models Added  [05 AUG 2016]  Description :   *New Models Added* Release Notes:  * News :**Huawei Mate 2 [MT2-L01] **WORLD FIRST** eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump  * *LG L70 [D325] eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump**Samsung SM-N900T  eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump*  *Asus Zenfone 5 [A500CG]  eMMC Direct /  ISP Pinout / Dump*     *Support Page:*  Huawei Mate 2 MT-2L01 Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsHuawei Mate 2 MT-2L01 Full Dump package uploadedHuawei Mate 2 MT-2L01 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedLG L70 [D325] Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsLG L70 [D325] Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedLG L70 [D325] Full Dump uploadedSamsung SM-N900T Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedSamsung SM-N900T Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsSamsung SM-N900T Dump uploadedAsus Zenfone 5 [A500CG] Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedAsus Zenfone 5 [A500CG] Dump uploaded   *Fixes :*  Samsung SM-J700H Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsSamsung SM-J700F/DS Easy Repair Pack fixed and uploaded with XML partitions  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Advanced eMMC Repair*  *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا على المتابعة ياريس

----------

